# Valve adjustment



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know what the correct valve adjustment would be for a 08 Brute 650 SRA? I am going to adjust the valves on my bike, but I can only find the adjustment on the 750's. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

They are the same on the 650 as the 750.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

PM BF650SRA. He can tell you. he has the 650 bible.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks phreebsd. BTW, how come I am not able to download any of the manuals?....I do have over 30 posts.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that was old rules. we moved this privilidge under Subscribing members.
Will help prevent people raping us.
Since you were here before then and were working off the 30 posts rule..
ACCESS GRANTED. You may download.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Since you were here before then and were working off the 30 posts rule..
> ACCESS GRANTED. You may download.


Down home folks, that's what I'm talking bout.


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

Exhaust .20 -.25 mm 
Inlet .10 - .15 mm

Manual will be available soon.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> that was old rules. we moved this privilidge under Subscribing members.
> Will help prevent people raping us.
> Since you were here before then and were working off the 30 posts rule..
> ACCESS GRANTED. You may download.


 
Thanks phreebsd, *YOU ARE THE MAN!*......:mimbrules:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I set mine at .006 intake .008 exhaust.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

That was my thought, since I have the 650 SRA, I thought that the valve adjustment would be differant from the 750's, but all in all, the 750's would have got me in the ball park if mine were way out of adjustment. Thanks muddy-one :rockn:

Now I just got to get a decent filler gauge, the one I have is old and rusted and hard to read the numbers. Probablly will be adjusting the valves this weekend. Thanks for all of your help guys

:mimbrules:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

muddy-one said:


> I hate to say it, but you are incorrect.
> Page 45 of the Brute service manual.
> Valve clearance (when cold)
> Exhaust 0.20 ~ 0.25mm (0.0079~0.0098 in.)
> Inlet 0.10 ~ 0.15mm (0.0039~0.0059 in.)


Is that from a 650 SRA manual or from a 650i / 750 Manual?


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw that too. On 214 I think they talking about the clearance for the valve and the valve guide.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. Ill delete my incorrect posts. thanks for the correct info.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I am cornfoosd now...lol..."which way did he do", "which way did he do"?.....lol


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

I believe that both 650s and the 750 are the same.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i agree!


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there a how to for adjusting valves?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

in the manual there is.


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

when should the valves be adjusted at what mileage?


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

muddy brute where do you do most of your riding, I am in Hope Mills, just wondering if you go to outback in Laurinburg


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Barry5212 said:


> when should the valves be adjusted at what mileage?


Flint will tell you to do them the first time at 100 miles. The valves in a Brute motor have been known to tighten up.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I better do mine soon - 1400 miles and no valve adjustment...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Barry5212 said:


> muddy brute where do you do most of your riding, I am in Hope Mills, just wondering if you go to outback in Laurinburg


 
I do most of my riding at Cape Fear ATV in Eliabethtown, and Busco, I have been to Bigwoods 1 time, it was ok, but I was riding by myself. I havn't been to Lauringburg yet, but was told not to waste my time and money because it wasn't worth it. I am actually just across the county line in Davis Bridge area, get up with me and we can get together and ride 1 day.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, guys, I am trying to adjust my valves to the spec's that the manual calls for, but when I've got them set at Intake - .006(13mm) and exhaust .010(25mm) the valves are raising heck. Is there a certian order to adjusting the valves or can you adjust them in any order as long as you have the timing marks set? All help is apprecitated.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, nevermind guys, I finnally got it figured out and my Brute is running great. Just gotta get the Muzzy on and get it Dynoed / Tuned, then I will be done with it for a while.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how much plastic did u remove to do it? both side plastics?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I only had to remove the air box, center plastics around the air box, and the plastics behind the left front wheel. I adjusted my intake valves at .006(.13 mm) and exhaust at .010(.25mm), and the differance it made was very noticeable, especially on cold starts, I use to have to give it gas while the choke was on to crank, but now all i have gotta do is put the choke on and hit the starter button, and she fires right up. Another thing was I had to leave the choke on for a couple of minutes, but now, I can take the choke off right after it cranks. I can also tell a little differance in the performance. Adjusting the valves wasn't hard to do, just time consuming and a little tedious. Take your time and you shouldn't have any problems. Make sure your motor is cold and adjust the front first, then the rear. Also make sure you turn the motor counter clockwise to align your timeing marks, you will also feal the compression build as you turn the motor. When you feal the compression release, you are at the timeing marks. Hope this helps you, and good luck.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that helps. Im seriously considering having mine checked/set before i ride on the 18th.
i need new feeler gauges though.. im set on it. Imma do it!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I would definatly recommend at least checking them, If your bike is hard to cold start, then more that likely you will need to adjust the valves.


----------

